# Meat smoking calculator - pork butt



## mummel (Jul 2, 2015)

Randomly found this:

http://meatsmokingcalculator.com/

Do you guys know this tool?

[Jul 2 2:41am]The meats internal temperature should start between 38 and 42 degrees.

[Jul 2 2:41am]Based on these cooking times, we recommend keeping a consistent pit temperature of 225 degrees, or as close as possible, through the entire cook.

[Jul 2 2:41am]Get your meat in the cooker! You might consider getting the pit temp a little warmer by 25˚ to 50˚ because you are adding a fairly large cold mass to the pit. When smoking, never allow the cooker to get over 325˚ or the sugars can burn. If you want to cook hotter, consider using Turbinado Sugar which doesn't burn until 350-360˚. *(If your pit temperature is consistent during your cook, you will not need to check the temperature during this phase. If you are lookin, it aint cookin!)*

[Jul 2 8:20am]Foil meat.

[Jul 2 2:00pm]Remove from foil. *(During this final cooking phase it is important that you open the cooker as little as possible. Opening it will cause temperature spikes which will impact your cook. Consider a repote temperature sensor. If your pit temperature has been consistent during the cook, you likely do not need to check your meat temps until 30-45 minutes before Jul 2 2:00pm.)*

[Jul 2 2:00pm]At or around this time, the meat should reach 190 degrees. If the meat is within 5˚-10˚ of this temperature it is likely finished. You can either allow it to continue to cook or take it off. On occasion, meat can stall indefinately and even drop in temperature which can cause dryness. If you suspect the meat has stalled, go ahead and pull it off. Otherwise, if the temp is still coming up, you can continue the cook until you've reached your target temperature. You can simply subtract the additional cook time from the resting resting time which buys you a buffer. If it is done early, add the time to your rest - but be sure to keep your meat out of the danger zone so that it doesn't grow any bacteria.

[Jul 2 2:00pm]If done, remove meat from heat.

[Jul 2 2:00pm]*IMPORTANT:*Leave your meat rest on the counter until the internal temp is in the range of 170˚ to 175˚. (This can happen very fast so keep on top of it.). If you wrap it too early it will continue to cook while in the longer-term rest. After it has reached this range, wrap the meat in towels and place in a cooler or Cambro to rest. WARNING: When resting meat, keep it out of the danger zone. Make yourself familiar with USDA Safe Food Handling when Smoking Meat and Poultry

[Jul 2 6:00pm]Meat is done resting.

[Jul 2 6:00pm]Meat should be 165 degrees.

[Jul 2 6:00pm]Serve and enjoy!


----------



## bikerchef (Jul 2, 2015)

Seem to be pretty good. 

I checked brisket & butt, seems mostly OK.

I don't like the foil at % of cook. You foil at a temp not a time.

They also seem to have a very long rest. 

The times for the rib is really bogus. 

All in all ... I think its trying to do more than is possible with a simple calculator.


----------

